# flounder stuffed with crab meat



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

For crab stuffing and fish:
4 oz crab meat 
1 1/2 tablespoons mayonnaise
1/4 cup finely diced yellow or red bell pepper
1 tablespoon chopped fresh parsley
4 flounder fillets

For garlic bread crumbs:
1 garlic clove, minced
2 teaspoons extra-virgin olive oil
1/4 cup fine fresh bread crumbs 
1 teaspoon finely grated fresh lemon zest

Preheat oven to 450°F.

Mix crab, mayonnaise, bell pepper, and parsley and season with salt and pepper.

Lay larger flounder fillets flat and season with salt and pepper. Divide stuffing among fillets, mounding on thicker half of each. Cover with smaller flounder fillets and season with salt and pepper.

Arrange stuffed fillets in a lightly oiled baking pan. Cover with a round of parchment paper, then cover pan tightly with foil. Cook for about 20 minutes. 

Make bread crumbs while fish is baking. Cook garlic in oil in a small skillet over moderate heat, stirring, until fragrant, about 30 seconds. Stir in bread crumbs and cook, stirring, until golden brown. Remove from heat, then stir in zest and season with salt and pepper.

Transfer fish to plates and spoon some of juices over fish and sprinkle with bread crumbs. 

This is a great recipe for those of you who cut along the back bone of a flounder to produce 4 fillets.


----------

